
Michael Shellenberger's apology for "climate scare" [pdf] - whydoyoucare
https://wattsupwiththat.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/Schellenberger-Apology.pdf
======
whydoyoucare
This was originally carried by Forbes, and subsequently removed as it did not
fit their editorial standards [1]. I have linked the "archived" copy.

[1] [https://nationalpost.com/opinion/john-robson-forbes-falls-
to...](https://nationalpost.com/opinion/john-robson-forbes-falls-to-cancel-
culture-as-it-erases-environmentalists-mea-culpa)

